# My golden just wont listen!!!



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi how much exercise is she getting each day? also how much training does she get each day? Have you enrolled her into obedience classes? She is just a puppy so could be doing all this out of boredom. Does she have toys to play with? How much attention do you give her each day? Some dogs do these things to get attention even if its negative its still attention to them. 

You need to wear her out 2 or 3 times a day and train her for at least an hour a day. She needs exercise and training to get her brain thinking. Goldens don't really fully mature till 2-3 years old. My Shelley is just 20 months old and just starting to settle down some.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Agree*

I agree with everything that said!

You can also google Crate Training. If you do use a crate, please make sure her collar is not on her when you put her in the crate.

six months is a puppy and Goldens can stay puppyish for years!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a puppy and is bored. Can you keep her near you with a leash on her, so you can stop her from doing negative stuff?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to adolesence. Your pup is officially a bratty teenager. It's time to double up on the training and make sure that she gets plenty of exercise.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A tired puppy is a good puppy! 

I'd start attending an obedience/puppy class if you haven't already. Not only will it help you and she bond, it will help her socialize with other animals, and help her focus on you and what you tell her to do. 

It will get better with training and with time. If you haven't already- try crate training and more exercise!


----------



## Golden32 (Jan 19, 2010)

i try to give her as much attention and excercise possible but i work 2 jobs and dont have much time. i am looking for a good obedience class in my area and i'm going to start making more time for her i just dont know how to get her to stop stealing things she has so many toys to play with. any suggestions on good toys to keep her occupied?


----------

